# Your best wishes...



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

My wife's brother and his girlfriend had a little baby daughter, yesterday. All seemed to go well, the morther was safely in the hospital, with doctors monitoring her progress (the first time,2 years ago with her son didn't go well, so they didn't want to take any chances). In the afternoon they decided to operate, not out of medical necessity, but because they didn't want her to be in labour that long. When the baby got out, she wasn't blue, but she was very weak. Obviously an oxygen problem (again). She was rushed to the academic hospital in Utrecht, where she still is, still in mortal danger, leaving her parents and family axiously waiting. We (the family) and especially the parents have had a terrible 24 hours and still don't know what will happen, whether she will live, or if she lives, how much damage has been done. For the parents, it would be the second child with this problem, the older son not yet totally recovered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this.

I am praying for your family and this little baby girl. I pray that she will survive this and grow to live a long and happy life!


----------



## sturmer (May 12, 2009)

ill keep my fingers crossed for your family and for the baby.


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2009)

Very sad news... I'm with you and your family, Marcel!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. Finger crossed for you all.


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2009)

Mon Dieu, Mon ami !! Let the family know that our prayers and good wishes are going out for the baby. Sure hope it
all works out for the better. Please, keep us informed.

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (May 12, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Catch22 (May 12, 2009)

Yikes, best wishes!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2009)

God's speed Marcel!


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers from our family will be with yours. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2009)

I offer my prayers for you and your family as well Marcel.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 12, 2009)

Sadden with this news -All the best!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2009)

Will be in my thoughts my friend....


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

All my prayers to you and the family, Marcel!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 12, 2009)

Damn, my best wishes Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

No improvement, yet, still waiting. Scans show at least some minor damage in the brain, but MRI still has to be done on Thursday, then we'll know more.
Thanks guys, I'll pass it on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2009)

Definitely in my meditations tonight.


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that Marcel - they're in my prayers.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 13, 2009)

My prayers with your family and the little girl Marcel.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 13, 2009)

Our prayers and thoughts our with you and your family. 

TO


----------



## Marcel (May 13, 2009)

Another day. The doctors still refuse to say whether she'll live or not. One said: "Don't be fooled if she looks good, she's still the worst case on this department". Coming from a doctor on the intensive-care department of the largest children-hospital in The Netherlands, this is not very encouraging.
Right now, she's been kept at a 33.5°C (92.3F) temperature to try and minimise the brain damage. Tomorrow night, she will be slowly brought up to a normal temperature, so fingers crossed.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2009)

Man Marcel, so sorry to hear this... Hopefully she'll come out of it alright... Kids can really do remarkable things as the grow...

Our hopes and prayers to ur family.....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2009)

I hope all goes well Marcel. I spent 120 days in NICU with my first born (4 months premature) and we spent minute by minute not knowing if Victoria would live.

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2009)

I hope all works out OK my3yr old kid was Air evaced to to a University hospital and was there for 20 days a few days after birth , shes a ball of fire now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2009)

Still praying for you and your family!

What kind of dick is that doctor though to put it that way by saying the status of the child in such a way? You can tell the truth and still be more kind and supportive of the family about it.


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Still praying for you and your family!
> 
> What kind of dick is that doctor though to put it that way by saying the status of the child in such a way? You can tell the truth and still be more kind and supportive of the family about it.



We're just glad he's frank with us, no BS


----------



## RabidAlien (May 14, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry! I missed this thread earlier, you guys are definitely in my prayers!


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2009)

I kind of agree with you on that Marcel. When my son was born, the respiratory therapist and I looked at my son's chest x-rays. It did not look good at all. He looked me square in the eye and said "The next 24 hours will determine if he lives or dies". It was like getting punched in the chest, but it was the truth and I needed the straight story.

Hang in there Marcel and family. Like Dan said, kids are amazing sometimes. They can rebound from things amazingly fast. Our thoughts and prayers are still with your family.


----------



## ccheese (May 14, 2009)

Still watchin', waiting' and prayin'. Sure hope it all works out for the better, Marcel.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2009)

Still praying my friend!


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, all, it really means a lot. I make sure I'll pass all the best wishes to the parents. 
Tomorrow afternoon, I'll be leaving with my wife and kids to stay at my parents in law, to support them. It's also closer to the hospital. I probably won't have access to the forum, but I'll inform you when I'm back. But until tomorrow, I'll probably be using this small escape from reality here on the forum.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2009)

I've only just seen this Marcel. I am so sorry to hear this news, and I hope everything turns out well. My prayers are with you and for you, and the family, during this trying time.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2009)

Marcel, this is sad new indeed 

She'll be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear of this Marcel, fingers crossed that all will work out for the best.


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2009)

Stayed with the family all weekend. The girl still isn't stable enough to get an MRI, so we still don't know anything. One positive point is that her blood pressure has stabilised.


----------



## Doughboy (May 17, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Stayed with the family all weekend. The girl still isn't stable enough to get an MRI, so we still don't know anything. One positive point is that her blood pressure has stabilised.


Keep us updated.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2009)

She is in my prayers Marcel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

Keep us updated, we are all prayer for her.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2009)

Warm thoughts and paryewrs from dawn and I as well.


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2009)

Well at least you have some good news! Here's hoping it continues!


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2009)

Finally some positive news. Docters say she's improving and we got the idea that she's out of mortal danger, although the doctor didn't say that explicitly. Still waiting for the brain scan, and it's still difficult for the parents.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Finally some positive news. Docters say she's improving and we got the idea that she's out of mortal danger, although the doctor didn't say that explicitly. Still waiting for the brain scan, and it's still difficult for the parents.


That's great news, Marcel!

Any improvement is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2009)

Great news Marcel, here is hoping for further improvements.


----------



## Doughboy (May 21, 2009)

Great news Marcel! I will continue praying.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed marcel hope their will be more improvement!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 21, 2009)

Great news, hope the improvement continues.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2009)

One setback, getting her off oxygen doesn't work. She's now on 80% oxygen, when they tried to make this less today, things went wrong. So they had to bring the oxygen level back up


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Looks like changing for better. The level of morphine has been decreased and she was finally really awake for some time. They are also trying to get her off the oxygen and she responds better then last time. Still no scan, can be a while before they can do that. First goal is to survive.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2009)

Great news Marcel, I'm glad to hear she's doing better. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

Good news, Marcel!

It may be slow progress, but it's still progress!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## rochie (May 25, 2009)

my best wishes Marcel, fingers crossed that the improvements continue


----------



## Doughboy (May 25, 2009)

Good news! I will keep praying.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2009)

That is great to hear!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2009)

Fantastic news. We are pulling for her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Great news! Any improvement is great news! We are still praying my friend.


----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2009)

Good news, Marcel, we hope the improvement continues. Prayers and good thoughts headed your way.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2009)

Great new, seems like your wishes and prayers do work! They have done a brainscan and saw hardly any damage. So this is really good. Only the pons seemd a little small, but they're not sure as they don't have any reference. It's quite a relieve.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2009)

Awesome news, Marcel!


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2009)

Great news Marcel, will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2009)

Great news Marcel! I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

And it gets better and better!!!!


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2009)

That is good news.


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 27, 2009)

Hey, glad that she is doing better Marcel! My prayers and best wishes will be with your family (sorry that I missed this thread earlier).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2009)

Very very good news! It is always great to hear that things turn out well! Give my best wishes to your family my friend.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, quick update:
My little niece has been transferred from Intensive care to medium care. She's not on oxygen any more and feeding is going well. Looking better and better every day. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2009)

Great to hear Marcel, glad to see things are improving.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome news Marcel!!!


----------



## javlin (Jun 4, 2009)

Good deal glad to hear it.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing well! Now go and do what uncles are supposed to-Spoil her!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to hear Marcel! Best wishes for all! Those little ones are often tougher than we think! Hang in there.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## sabrina (Jun 4, 2009)

How's she doing? Great to hear there's improvement...hang in there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2009)

Great news, Marcel!

Like it's been said before, kids are pretty tough


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

Great news Marcel, thanks for the update.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2009)

Oklay, last news here, Luka is home with her parents. After spending the first 4 weeks of her life on intensive care in hospital. We're really thankful and happy that everything turned out so well. She will be tested more in the near future but everything looks well at this moment.

Main problem seems to have been that her organs were not completely ready at the time of her birth. Adequate intervention of the doctors seems to have prevented this to cause major damage. A big hurray for the people working in the hospital. I think this is one lucky girl and some lucky parents


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2009)

That's great news Marcel, thanks for the update.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm just dam glad to hear this!! And a most big  to the hospital crew!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2009)

Outstanding news, Marcel!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 11, 2009)

That is really good news, Marcel - thanks for the update.
I know I'm new in here, but I sat down and read the entire thread, and I'm really happy for both you two and your little girl, that everything's finally going in the right direction.
I sure hope and pray that the progress continues unendingly, and I wish you all the very best of luck.


----------

